# hi..guys..im new here



## aravch2 (Nov 2, 2013)

hi guys i finally found a site which i feel can genuinely help me with my gas problems..i guess i produce normal gas in my body and im fine with bowel movement..i have just *b*een observing lately that im not able to pass gas..so that makes me feel gassy and uncomfortable..even if i try farting i get burps instead..i even tried yoga poses but of no use..i had constipation earlier but now its far better because of proper medication but i just feel i cant pass gas at all..its only burp i get and not even a single fart..can sum1 pls help


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have noticed that Gas X helps me a lot but you need to be careful how much you take and for how long. I usually take 2 when I have my IBS attacks.


----------



## aravch2 (Nov 2, 2013)

ok wat does gas x exactly do..n thanx alot kristi12 for replying


----------



## aravch2 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok srsly is der no1 to help


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

It helps the gas break up. One time when I took it and had really bad gas pains, I actually could feel like bubbles popping. It was weird but felt so good. Haha


----------



## aravch2 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanx kristi12 but i prefer taking natural things..actually i guess my body doesnt produce alot of gas but i feel gassy bcoz its stuck in there n cannot come out through farting..i tried yoga poses also..so if u can help me with anything that can help me remove my gas through farting i would be very grateful to u dear..it would relieve me alot


----------

